# How much should I expect to pay for my wedding in Vancouver?



## fdiddy (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm getting married in July in Vancouver. We are having a fairly small, inexpensive and casual wedding. We want a photographer to take pictures at the ceremony (about 45 mins), some posing after (about 1 hr), and then a little bit at the reception (about 30 mins).

I'm not sure what to expect for pricing. I've searched the forums and have found anywhere from $150 for 3 hours to over $2000. Our wedding total will probably come out under $2000 so the high end of the spectrum is out of the question. What should I expect?

People in Vancouver, feel free to quote/put forth your portfolios. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## FrankLamont (Apr 27, 2010)

$10,000~ is high end. $1200 is kind of 'standard', though it's still quite low and nothing fascinating and should be really the minimum you're willing to pay.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 27, 2010)

There are loads of togs in the begginers forum that will do it for $100


----------



## Live_free (Apr 27, 2010)

Most people I've seen don't do weddings by time, so it's all the same. Although what do you want from the photographer? Because any noob could go shot a few and just give you a memory card or a few prints for like 100 bucks. But if you want persay.
-Digital Rights to Photos
-Nice Book with the Pictures
-Professional prints
-etc.

You will be paying MUCH more, around 2-5k. Then the 10k photographers are the guys that are amazing, in most cases. 

But what are you looking for? That is what it comes down to.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 27, 2010)

If you are related to pdiddy, you could ask him to pay for the photog 

But seriously, I had the same type of wedding your planning and we just relied on our friends to take photos. No, they don't look like pro shots but we don't care much. Our photos match our wedding. Low key.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 27, 2010)

In a city the size of Vancouver, you should be able to find the entire range...from free to $10,000+....and from crappy to spectacular.  Of course, you usually won't find spectacular down near the free end of the spectrum.


----------



## bahandi (Apr 27, 2010)

Have you searched for photographers based in Vancouver?

And good luck. Booking a photographer so close to your wedding date may be tough.

*edit: consider photography students or putting an ad out on craigslist. I would like to re-emphasize what was already stated: pro photographers will get you better results, or they should, anyway.


----------



## VancouverWedding (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a full time wedding photographer in Vancouver,  Richmond and Vancouver island, my package is very reasonable and I always use two  camera body to shoot with and all your digital files are large which allows you  to print to a canvas size without losing much quality due to my  professional equipments and lenses (Canon 5D Mark II, 7D, 85mm F1.2L, 24-70mm F2.8L, 70-200mm F2.8L IS, 24-70mm F4L, Quantum battery pack and 580 ex II  flashes) I have been photograph student with Dan Fontaine who is a well known  photographer for Richmond area.  My style and pricing (starts at 1200 for six hours) are different than his as you can  see: www.FantasyWeddingPhotography.com You can read up my bio range from Vancouver Film School, Emily Carr,  Langara Photography Certificate. Let me know if my Professional work and budget  meets your need.
 Wayne L
 "The Art of Storytelling"


----------



## JasonLambert (Apr 27, 2010)

gsgary said:


> There are loads of togs in the begginers forum that will do it for $100



$20 and a six pack and I'm in!


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 27, 2010)

First nail down what you want, then talk about a price.

Your marriage will hopefully last for your lifetime, your wedding album should last for generations.   It's up to you to decide the image you project through time and what you are willing to pay to have it delivered.


----------



## Romphotog (Apr 27, 2010)

VancouverWedding said:


> "The Art of Storytelling"


 
Are you for real?  Is this bride porn mag or something?  I would never want my bride nor daughter posed like that.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 28, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> First nail down what you want, then talk about a price.
> 
> Your marriage will hopefully last for your lifetime, your wedding album should last for generations.   It's up to you to decide the image you project through time and what you are willing to pay to have it delivered.




Mine only lasted 9 years before i burnt it


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 28, 2010)

Romphotog said:


> VancouverWedding said:
> 
> 
> > "The Art of Storytelling"
> ...



What are you on about, the wedding gallery looks to be much the same as any other I've seen. The site though takes ages to load as it transfers data so I got bored waiting and left. H


----------



## Arch (Apr 28, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> Romphotog said:
> 
> 
> > VancouverWedding said:
> ...



I think he/she is on about the bride in the image posted here having her dress slightly undone at the back... if thats considered 'porn' then i would remove myself from the internet asap!


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## VancouverWedding (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the comments, all comments are positive in life.  Little nude back is more on the Art side, not all brides will takes this photo but the sense of mood and beauty is within this photo.  My photos are my art to me if I have offended anyone here sorry.  The flash site does take a bit more time to load since the traffic can get busy here.  If you do make it to the site hope you enjoyed my Art.

Thank you

Wayne L
FantasyWeddingPhotography


----------



## Romphotog (Apr 30, 2010)

Arch said:


> Flash Harry said:
> 
> 
> > Romphotog said:
> ...


 
This is a wedding photo album, not modelmayhem.com
It is totally innapropriate to have a dress open down to her ass.


----------



## KmH (Apr 30, 2010)

The dress may be undone, but it isn't open down to her ass.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 30, 2010)

I have to admit that the photo does not make me want to hire this photographer but it is hardly porn...


----------



## ghache (Apr 30, 2010)

to bad my wedding is costing me around 6-7k.

free photographer (friend of mine)
free videographer (friend of mine)
free music  (friends of mine)
free reception (gotta love the gf parents)


----------



## mdith4him (Apr 30, 2010)

bahandi said:


> *edit: consider photography students or putting an ad out on craigslist. I would like to re-emphasize what was already stated: pro photographers will get you better results, or they should, anyway.



:thumbup:

The girl we hired was an old friend of mine from elementary school.  She had gone on to a major in photojournalism and was trying to set up her own photo business.  She had shot a handful of weddings before mine and I had looked at her work and liked it.  She asked for $1000 for pre-wedding, ceremony, posed/family shots, and reception.  The results were great (not totally pro, but still very nice) and we felt like we had gotten a good deal.  If you're looking for something cheaper than that (with results that are still pretty good), you'll probably have to make due with friends or family taking pictures.


----------



## FrankLamont (Apr 30, 2010)

> free photographer (friend of mine)
> free videographer (friend of mine)


Have fun, then.


----------



## Garbz (May 2, 2010)

You get what you pay for. 

But then ultimately what is it you wish to pay for? I know a lot of people who would hurl at the thought of overly expensive form shots done with fancy lighting, beautiful effects, and artistic valour. These are the same type of people who put disposable cameras on every table at the reception. Some people just want the photo memories and not a visual masterpiece.


----------



## VancouverWedding (May 4, 2010)

Interesting to know that naked back is consider porn here!  I guess people don't look at this as FineArt! Does anyone goes to gallery look at the old painting any more. I'm surprise some people here are from Europe and they find naked back offensive!  Where have you folks been?  Art is everywhere!  Look with your heart not with your mouth and you will see the world with a different view.  Welcome to earth.

Thank you

Wayne L


----------



## tissa (May 4, 2010)

Vancouverwedding, I may be the only one on here to say that i loved that picture and I would want such a wedding picture when I get married (AND I AM A WOMAN)

Good job!


----------



## BYK (May 4, 2010)

Wayne, I love the picture.  I checked out your website and I must say that I enjoyed looking at your pictures a lot more than many other wedding photographers' pictures.  However the watermark on the pic you posted here does take away a lot from the photo (in my opinion).





Romphotog said:


> This is a wedding photo album, not modelmayhem.com
> It is totally innapropriate to have a dress open down to her ass.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (May 5, 2010)

Pay for my plane ticket and hotel and I'll do it for free. I'll shoot for days.


----------



## VancouverWedding (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words and it is art I see in my photos, I do not make myself like rest of the wedding photographer.  I enjoy what I do and do the best what I felt for the clients.  The watermark is a copyright thing and sorry has to be there.  Vancouver is a lovely place to be but getting expensive each day.  I have updated few photos on my site last nit, please enjoy!


----------



## VancouverWedding (May 8, 2010)

Hi folks, 

Here are some of the photos and enjoy! For the price of 1200 you get beautiful photos.  "The Art of Storytelling"


----------

